# Mon iPhone ne s'allume plus, et impossible de restaurer



## Dimitri64500 (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Voila j'ai un fâcheux problème, mon iPhone ne veut plus s'allumer, lorsque j'essaie de l'allumer, il se met sur la pomme, puis 5 sec après il s'éteint, puis se remet sur la pomme, etc...

J'ai essayé de le mettre en DFU, pour le restaurer, mais lorsque je le restaure, il me dit "Préparation de l'iPhone pour la restauration" normal quoi, puis au bout de 5sec l'iPhone s'éteint aussi... Du coup j'ai l'erreur 9 sur iTunes, et quand je regarde l'équivalence c'est que le câble a été débranché...

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe, je suis sur iOS 7 depuis juin (j'ai un compte développeur, j'avais la dernière bêta, pas la GM)

iPhone 4s acheté en octobre 2011, iOS 7 Bêta 6.

Merci


----------



## Pascal Funk (12 Septembre 2013)

Essaie ça : 

Mon iPhone est bloqué, il reste toujours sur affichage de la pomme
Mon iPhone est bloqué, il reste toujours sur la pomme
Pour restaurer un iPhone bloqué (iPhone ne redémarre plus et bloque sur la pomme), la manipulation est la suivante :

* Brancher liPhone sur usb
* Lancer iTunes
* Éteindre (si besoin avec power + home)
* Appuyer sur power (bouton en haut) et home puis restez appuyé quelques secondes
* Dès lapparition de la pomme relâcher power et attendre avec home appuyé
* iTunes vous propose de restaurer

Et voilà un iPhone qui fonctionne ! Fini le blocage !

Si la restauration échoue, impossible avec iTunes, réessayez en redémarrant le mac/pc,

Vous pouvez aussi essayer le mode DFU.

Le mode DFU a pour but de restaurer entièrement liPhone/iPod toutes les données contenues seront supprimées.

Ouvrir iTunes,
débrancher votre iPhone du pc/mac,
éteindre liPhone,
Une fois ceci effectué brancher votre iPhone sur le pc/mac limage de la pomme va safficher sur liPhone
A lapparition de limage maintenez les touches home et power pendant 10 secondes.
Dés 6 secondes limage devrait disparaître, il faut continuer à appuyer sur les deux bouton pendant 4 secondes, puis lâcher le bouton power et rester appuyer sur home jusquà ce quiTunes reconnaisse votre iPhone en mode DFU .


----------



## Dimitri64500 (13 Septembre 2013)

Pascal Funk a dit:


> Essaie ça :
> 
> Mon iPhone est bloqué, il reste toujours sur affichage de la pomme
> Mon iPhone est bloqué, il reste toujours sur la pomme
> ...



Merci pour l'aide, mais justement, j'ai déjà mis en DFU, et ça ne marche pas, lors du transfert l'iOS, la barre apparait puis au bout de 5sec l'iPhone se redémarre comme avant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h50 ----------

J'ai essayé avec un autre ordinateur, un PC cette fois ci, et ça ne marche toujours pas, même en DFU


----------



## Dimitri64500 (13 Septembre 2013)

Up


----------



## irishboy (13 Septembre 2013)

1° Tu as essayé de changer de cable ?

2° Quand tu le mets en DFU est ce que tu maintiens shift et clique sur restaurer dans itunes avec utilisation d'un firmware précédemment téléchargé ?

Si non, TIENS


----------



## Dimitri64500 (13 Septembre 2013)

irishboy a dit:


> 1° Tu as essayé de changer de cable ?
> 
> 2° Quand tu le mets en DFU est ce que tu maintiens shift et clique sur restaurer dans itunes avec utilisation d'un firmware précédemment téléchargé ?
> 
> Si non, TIENS



1/ Oui j'ai essayé de changer de câble, j'ai même changé d'ordinateur
2/ J'ai essayé sans le shift (iOS6 donc) et avec shift (iOS7) et rien ne change


----------



## sarah06 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, mon téléphone ne s'alllume plus . Quand j'essaye de l'allumer sa me met la pomme puis sa me marque itunes et après il s'éteint

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

Quuuuii me m'aider ?


----------



## stefb59 (21 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,j ai eu le meme souci impossible a restaurer et en cherchant j ai trouve.allumer votre iPhone il demande de se connecte a iTunes desactive votre antivirus la restauration va se lancer.l antivirus pour moi perso bloque la connection a apple pour lancer la restauration.bon courage


----------



## Hawken (16 Juin 2017)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème sur mon iPhone7 quelqu'un a la solution ?


----------

